# My first fatty: Caribou



## jeeplj (Jan 21, 2010)

Shortly after finding the forum I smoked my first fatty. I have a freezer full of Caribou, from a hunt Canada earlier this year, so I used a back strap in the fatty. Since the caribou has no fat, this is a perfect way to prepare it.

I started by marinating the back strap in milk over night. I used one pound of sweet Italian sausage and one pound of country sausage. I also used fresh mushrooms, garlic, jalapenos and cheddar cheese. Wrapped in thick cut bacon.

For my first attempt it was very good. But next time I will increase the veggies and cheese, and season the sausage.

Link to all my photos:  http://s725.photobucket.com/albums/w...ribou%20Fatty/


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

First time out of the gate, it looks like a winner to me. Congrats.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with richoso1 that looks like a winner. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





There is no limit in making fatties.  That Caribou sounds great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Man oh Man thats a nice and quite dfferant fattie for sure. I like it and it does look yummy too. So 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first and for pulling it off.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Sure looks great and I bet not many will be copying it...


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 21, 2010)

For a great lookin first time fatty as well as an original. I think you may be the first one here to use Caribou in a Fatty. Looks great, job well done.


----------



## jeeplj (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have only recently started smoking meat and I love it. Everything I have smoked so far has turned out really great due to all the info and help on the forum, thanks again.


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to agree with the others, that looks great, very inventive!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 24, 2010)

Caribou equals 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have not had Caribou in about 20 years. Looks and sounds awesome.


----------



## alx (Jan 24, 2010)

Great job.I used to buy a peperoni style caribou sausage in alaska...Man that was good stuff....


----------



## erain (Jan 24, 2010)

you are a lucky dawg!!! a freezer full of bou!!! been 2000 since i lasted hunted caribou. is some excellent stuff. not sure if because i have elk all the time or what but the caribou might even be better than elk. be a tough call. great looking fatty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a first and kudos for wild game too!!!


----------



## treegje (Jan 25, 2010)

Yummy looking' Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## jeeplj (May 10, 2010)

I realized I had moved my photos and never repaired the link. It's fixed now!!


----------

